# Why remove fork boots?



## silverlion (Jan 17, 2010)

Why does everyone remove the boots from their forks? Just curious.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*To look cool*

like dirt bike riders.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Fork boots collect dirt and mud which in turn wears on your fork tubes and seals .


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*To look cool*

like the newer forks that don't have the boot.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Did fork makers of forks made circa late '90's & early 2000's think their seals needed boot protection?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

To save weight.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

If your fork came with boots, you should make sure there are wipers before removing them. Some older forks were completely without wipers while others did come with wipers but still came with boots. Most older forks can be retro-fitted with Enduro Seals so which are designed to run without boots if that is what you desire.

Newer forks have better wipers so they generally go without boots.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

zarr said:


> Did fork makers of forks made circa late '90's & early 2000's think their seals needed boot protection?


We always ran the boots to protect the fork tubes from roost .


----------



## silverlion (Jan 17, 2010)

I was just curious. I get my bike diiiirty. The forks came with boots. When I clean and service the bike, it is nice and clean under the boots. I couldn't figure out why someone would take that kind of protection off. I know hydraulic cylinders on heavy equipment have wipers integrated into the seals to keep out contaminants. For the price these fork manufacturers get for their stuff, you'd think they would design them like heavy equipment. Sure would last a lot longer without having to constantly rebuild them. I have a real hard time paying high a$$ the prices for bikes/ accessories for the low quality they offer. Even the best have flaws from a design standpoint. 

Woah. Got a little carried away. My bad. I like the boots to make up for the stark lack of protection. I just wish the world would replace some of that profit with quality. Look at trucks. When my grandfather bought his 59 dodge, it was built to last. My first truck barely lasted 5. Enough ranting. Thanks for the answer though. LOL


----------



## silverlion (Jan 17, 2010)

mtnbiker72 said:


> If your fork came with boots, you should make sure there are wipers before removing them. Some older forks were completely without wipers while others did come with wipers but still came with boots. Most older forks can be retro-fitted with Enduro Seals so which are designed to run without boots if that is what you desire.
> 
> Newer forks have better wipers so they generally go without boots.


Ahhh. you posted while I was writing. So they do make wipers. Thanks.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*This reminds me...*



silverlion said:


> blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> Woah. Got a little carried away. My bad. blah blah blah and more blah
> 
> Enough ranting. Thanks for the answer though. LOL


What are you, short term memory man at the computer. "Hey, what am I doing sitting here typing away at my keyboard??"


----------



## silverlion (Jan 17, 2010)

I have too many thoughts going through my head. It comes from being bitter and pissed off all the time.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

sorry if I added any to your...condition. I was just messin' with ya.

I do find it a little funny that most responses to your question are all serious and informative about why you shouldn't remove boots or why newer forks don't have them at all instead of actually answering your question of "why remove fork boots?" which I interpreted as "why do people with older or really low end forks remove the boots?"


----------



## silverlion (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm by no means pissed at you. I can relate to your comment. Sounds like something I would have said. 
The forks I have with boots are a set of Rock Shox Judy C's on a Novara Ponderosa FS. It's a few years old, I bought it from a dude that had a motorcycle accident shortly after he bought the bike and could no longer ride. I know The Rock Shox line is loved by some and hated by others. For what I do, the bike is great. I won't take the boots off, I just wanted to know why some people do.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Fork boots collect dirt and mud which in turn wears on your fork tubes and seals .


How does dirt on the outside effect the wear on the inside? Or are you saying the dirt gets in under the boots and builds up?

I know from racing quads we purchased boots as it did not take long for the seals to get ate up out in the sand.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

most boots weren't (aren't?) a good enough seal to work in all conditions, and actually trap stuff under them. sometimes a boot is a good idea in certain (usually muddy) conditions to help keep the wipers from having to deal with tons of gunk, but they should be removed after the ride. new fork wipers work great, generally don't need boots, and hold up pretty well. as far as everything being sealed up like heavy equipment/longevity, then could easily make a fork or shock super sealed and lost forever, it'd cost a bit and you wouldn't be heavy enough to make it cycle. the friction on the seals would be too much. forks are tons better today than they were 5 years ago, and lightyears ahead of 10-12 years ago. unless you've got a problem, is an oil and seal change once a year too much to ask?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Blurr said:


> How does dirt on the outside effect the wear on the inside? Or are you saying the dirt gets in under the boots and builds up?
> 
> I know from racing quads we purchased boots as it did not take long for the seals to get ate up out in the sand.


It gets trapped inside of the boot , we used the boots to protect the tubes from roost .


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> It gets trapped inside of the boot , we used the boots to protect the tubes from roost .


Bock Bock.

So what you are saying is they are a good thing provided you clean them regularly?

bock bock bock bock


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Reguarly cleaned out they are no problem . With the improvement in seals in todays forks its questionable that boots are even s long as there is a wiper seal I am of the opinion that boots do little except provide some style . The older forks did not always have a wiper seal , so the boots offered some protection from dirt that could otherwise make its way into the fork legs .


----------

